

Emoji Apps No Longer Welcome in App Store Following Native iOS 6 Support - scottchin
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/11/02/emoji-apps-no-longer-welcome-in-app-store-following-native-ios-6-support/

======
scottchin
Some of the top (grossing) apps in the Entertainment section are Emoji apps
that have been around for a long time (dating back to before native iOS
support). Those devs must be reeling from this.

